# Audi TT MK3 Genuine Vents with Red inner rings



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Selling a full set (5) of air vents which have the inner vent ring in red, these are genuine from factory ordered by myself, fitted for around 8 months, excellent condition, bagged and in OEM boxes ready to go.

New cost £350

Shipped to mainland UK £210 ovno

Any questions or offers please drop me a PM




























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

